# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türkiye'nin başına bela olan Türk!

## bozok

*Türkiye'nin başına bela olan Türk!* 



*Türk kökenli Alman vatandaşı Edis Kayalar Türkiye'nin başına bela oldu.* 

*17.11.2009 / VATAN DIş HABERLER* 

Dünyaca ünlü Amerikalı eski topmodel Cindy Crawford'a kızının elleri kelepçeli fotoğrafı ile şantaj yaparak 100 bin dolar para koparmaya çalışan Türk kökenli Alman vatandaşı *Edis Kayalar* Türkiye'nin başına bela oldu. Los Angeles'ta hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkartılan Kayalar'ın Türkiye'de tatilde olduğu belirlendi. Amerikan makamları şimdi Alman pasaportuna sahip olan Kayalar'ın kendilerine iadesini talep etmeye hazırlanıyor. Ancak ortada başka bir sorun var. Türkiye eğer Kayalar'ı ABD'ye yargılanmak için teslim ederse Almanya ile başı ağrıyacak. Etmez ise Amerikan makamlarıyla sorun yaşayacak.


...

----------

